# Nautic Star Boat



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Guys

I purchased a 2009 2200TE Nautic Star boat from Reel Yacht Brokers in Foley last August. The boat was a new boat that was just built for Nautic Stars rep "so I was told by George Lee(boat dealer) and their rep". The bill of sale shows a 2009 boat and a 2007 Yamaha 250 4 stroke. To make a long story short I took the boat 2 weeks ago to Harbor View Marine which is the new boat dealer for some warranty work. I was informed last week or so that the engine was registered to another invidual in LA and that the motor was a counter rotator. Now today Kim called from Harbor View and said that my motor has 512 hours. WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON???? Can someone pleaase what the deal is? There is no possible way I put 500 hours on motor. I only use the boat to pleasure fish not charters.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

sounds like i would be in someones's office getting some answers!!!!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

So how did He find out there was 500 hrs on it?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *wld1985 (2/23/2010)*So how did He find out there was 500 hrs on it?




my guess would be put the computer on the motor and checked


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (2/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *wld1985 (2/23/2010)*So how did He find out there was 500 hrs on it?
> ...




That'd be a good guess, I guess.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Kim @ Harbor View hooked the motor to their computer.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahh, yes.. I forgot about newer computer stuff.. I"m still i the old days of 2-strokes...


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Was the motor represented (in writing) as being new? Looks like you unknowingly bought a used motor.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Something just does not add up. You bought a 2009 boat that was stated to you as new. But you knew that the motor was a 2007 and thought it was new as well????? A 2007 motor that is still brand new might not be unheard of. But not very likely. I would have questioned that deal from the get go. What part of the situation are we missing here? It's just hard to understand what you are saying went on.

If both motor and boat were sold as new items to you and they were not, you should be barking at some people right about now. I would be pissed.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Telum,

We bought a brand new '04 boat with an '03 motor on it, so its not uncommon to have different years in the boat and motor package. However, the situation posted by the OP would suck royally.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *polar21 (2/24/2010)*Telum,
> 
> We bought a brand new '04 boat with an '03 motor on it, so its not uncommon to have different years in the boat and motor package. However, the situation posted by the OP would suck royally.


I have seen those type of deals with a motor that is about one year difference. I know that is fairly common. But when you start getting into 2+ years difference, that's when I would question it. The OP has a 2009 boatwith a 2007 motor. I can see the dealer having a 2009 boat as a leftover from last year. But at this point (2010) that motor (2007)is 3 years old. 

I can see someone having a boat package without a motor and getting a better deal because the dealer puts an older used motor on it. But it should be stated to the buyer as such. I would be marching my happy butt into someone's office if I was sold something that was stated as new and ended up having 500+ hours on it.:banghead:banghead


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

OP has not said that the motor was advertised or stated verbally or in writing as new. Yamaha sells motors as new the year they are originally sold and the warranty starts. You could today buy a 2007 manufactured motor as new if it had not been previously placed in service with an effective warranty date. This became effective 3-4 years ago I believe. (kenny - correct me if my understanding is not right please)


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

When I bought the boat it was clearly understood that the motor was new. Also the bad news is that the delaer in foley is out of business


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ouch.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tie 1 on (2/24/2010)*When I bought the boat it was clearly understood that the motor was new. Also the bad news is that the delaer in foley is out of business


Ouch.

Seems like the bad boat selling economy has caused some people to do some not so right deals in order to get things sold. Not sure what you could do. But I would be pissed.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

There has to be some sort of filed contract on the sale of that boat and motorif it was by a dealer I would think!!! I wouldn't duck my head and walk away for sure!!!!!!.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Im not sure but do your homework and go after the owner legally! Dont give up figjt tje good fight!!!!


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I just gathered all of my info. The bill of sale states the info listed below

Boat 2009

Motor Current

The bill of sale is 8/27/08. I am in agreeance with this date. But i still do not understand how the computer @ Harbor View Marine is showing 514 hours??????? I even got them to fax the print out.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Once again just a guess but motor was not new or a replacment computer off old motor was put on


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

The computer at Harbor View is reading a chip that has been in the motor since manufacture and is simply reporting the hours use shown on the chip.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree that the computer is reading the chip. However I also called Yamaha and they said that I was the original buyer listed as per the serial number.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe you should get a second opinion with acomputer printout...


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

only thing I can figure is maybe the dealer used the motor (alot) on another boat as a demo, and maybe took some buddies fishing on a REAL regular basis, prior to selling you a boat and putting this motor on your boat.

That way, he would not have registered it, because it was not sold prior to you buying it....

Either way, that sucks.

Sounds like a civil court case in the makings!


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

The motor is a left counter rotation. I have never heard of that. I did not think you put one on a single engine package. Has anyone heard of this??


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

they should start making the boat dealers apply the motor hours to the contract, like they do an automobile sale contract with mileage. I know on older motors that would be hard, but newer motors should not be a prob. Looked at my boat sale contract, andit lists the motor brand, hp, serial#, model #, year model, and hours. I have anOptimax. I figured there would be some sort of law with that being a new sale.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The motor is a left counter rotation. I have never heard of that. I did not think you put one on a single engine package. Has anyone heard of this??




It's not uncommon. Usually done when a pair of motors are split from a twin motor boat, then installed on single motor boats.


----------

